# Crown Amplifier Inputs ....



## splatee (Feb 5, 2009)

Hello,

im not sure if this is the right location to post this, sorry if it is not.

I have come accross on a deal for some Crown Com-tech amplifiers. Im either looking at a pair of Com-Tech 410's or 810's. The only thing i am not sure about is the input on them. They have the "wire" terminal inputs, not an RCA or XLR connections. How would i go about connecting my receiver to them? I have a Pioneer VSX-918. I was planning on using my sub output to send them a signal. I am also planning on still running my Phase Technology 15 inch sub also still with my two DIY subs that i am planning.

Thank you


----------



## ampire (Nov 27, 2008)

*Re: crown amplifier inputs*

It may be that you would have to wire the amp as you would wire a speaker and that it only has high level inputs. This could be a nuisance because setting the volume of the sub as opposed to the main speakers could be problematic.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: crown amplifier inputs*

If I am not mistaken those are called pheonix connectors. If you use a art cleanbox or a rolls mb15 to balance the input signal you use a xlr to pheonix connector which you can find at www.comprehensiveinc.com/store/p/5343-xlr-female-to-3-pin-pheonix-connector-6-inches.aspx


----------



## splatee (Feb 5, 2009)

Here is what it says in the posting for the amps.

"The only thing that you really need to understand about these amps is that the input for the 400s and a few of the 800s have a barrier strip input(speaker wire inputs) but most of the others have a balanced 3-terminal barrier block, which is a stripped xlr input"

Can i run my sub output from my receiver to a xlr cable adapter and have the ends stripped? Or would it not work?

AM i better off just passing on this and going with a Behringer EP 1500? I am also thinking about a Tapco J.1400. Has anyone heard abouth them? They are made by Mackie. 

Thank you


----------

